
Ask: Product manager (Business, 2 years exp), how should I start diving into AI? - TrunA
Being a product manager (Business, 2 years experience), how should I start diving into AI? I don&#x27;t have a CSE background, however I love technology.
======
dataminded
Check out this conversation from earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15689399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15689399)

datacamp.com, dataquest.io and lambdaschool stood out to me

~~~
TrunA
Hey, thanks. However, its programming oriented. Are you suggesting - I should
start coding?

~~~
dataminded
Are you looking to work in the industry or to do AI work?

If you want to do AI you should learn to code.

If you want to be a product manager for an AI product, I would assume that
product management skills are fairly transferable and that a company with an
existing AI product wouldn't have a reason to not want to work with you.

